# Trade Workers Online?



## Guest

Anyone have any experiance with this company? They work with banks on foreclosed property that need repair and/or cleanup and will send you the job. A one time fee of $99 bucks for a background check and that's it. Sounded squirrely but now my curiosity is up if anyone has had an encounter with them. trade workers online..


thanks


----------



## JFMURFY

Mario2012 said:


> Anyone have any experiance with this company? They work with banks on foreclosed property that need repair and/or cleanup and will send you the job. A one time fee of $99 bucks for a background check and that's it. Sounded squirrely but now my curiosity is up if anyone has had an encounter with them. trade workers online..
> 
> 
> thanks


If $99 bucks wont' break your bank... do you're home-work on'em and roll the dice. I've never heard of them... I see their website lists "Projects" an from what I see they link to State public bidding websites.
Send' em an email an ask them what work they have in your area...


----------



## Guest

*Cheap and Safe Bee Removal*

I just got off the phone with them, and they said that the opening would not be available as the jobs will be taken by someone else soon.
RED FLAG! I am not spending a cent of my hard earned money for a 
"99 background check" till I know THEY are not rip-offs!


----------



## GTX63

Pay to work? I know plenty of guys that would pass a BGC and I would never hire. Keep that $ in your pocket.


----------



## Guest

*Looked them up on BBB*

http://www.bbb.org/houston/business.../trade-workers-online-in-houston-tx-90026212/ 

Just about any business has complaints this one hasn't been reported on any level thus far.. I have had similar calls with business' but they had scam written all over them.. It just seems to be too clean.. There hasn't been a complaint yet on the Better Business Bureau page... A good business would have at least a couple complaints and at least attempted to resolve them... I got the call from them but I'm not calling them back


----------



## Guest

Think about it for a minute. Have you ever before had to pay an up front fee to be able to work? I know I haven't. Ask them for references from other contractors that work for them. I bet you get the run around. It is a scam.


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys for your input, pretty much agree with all thats been said...


----------



## Guest

*Don't Do It*

I literally just got off the phone with them. I went through the questions until they asked if I could pay the 99 dollars today for a one time fee. I told them that I could not today and before I had a chance to say anything else, they hung up on me. 

Also, before I called them back they left a message on a phone that had a no call back feature (Red Flag!!!) Also on the message left on my phone the guy Michael said that I was able to talk to anyone in the office. (Red Flag) Usually there would be a specific office and/or person to deal with a particular issue. 

Def do not do it.


----------



## Guest

*failure to launch*

I started a painting company a couple of years ago so I thought I would give this a try. I figured if it worked I could make the $99 back on one job if I didn't like it I didn't have to continue to do it. I received 3 job offers, full-time job offers, one for a maint person for an apartment complex the second for a carpenter and the third for a landscaper. Needless to say none of these were what I was told about. I was told that there were forclosures in my area that needed to be painted and that there was about 7 months worth of work. I was also told that the banks would be emailing me the addresses there would be no bidding just an amount the bank would pay that I could look at the property before I agreed to any job and that the supplies would be at the job sites. Everything happened in the time frame that Kendra said that it would. After receiving the email about the jobs I gave it a couple of days and nothing. I tried contacting the company everyway I could I even emailed Kendra back there has still been no reply. So as of right now I would definitly SAVE YOUR MONEY if anything changes I will repost. I will be submitting a complaint with the BBB.


----------



## Guest

*Tradeworkers Online*

I was contacted by them today "Michael" left the message and said I could speak with anyone when I called back. I was considering it, but it all just seems really out there to me. I was told the $99 was to be covered by the Banks insurance in the event anything happened in the home.


----------



## TNTSERVICES

Scam! I am with Summit. Why would you pay to work? There is something in IL that you have to have in order to do alarm or security work. It is a PERC card. You do pay for it, but it's universal. It completes a background check, both state and federal and guarantees I have a clean record. Any time any asks if I have had a background I show them the card and that they can call and verify I am up to date.


----------



## Guest

*No GOOD!*

We signed up with them about a month ago. We received a few emails for work that had nothing to do with our trade. We kept being assured that we would get jobs next week, it was always next week. We decided that we wanted our money back and now we no longer get emails and nobody will return our calls.


----------



## Guest

*Tradeworkersonline*

I received a phone call from the same people today. They seemed quick to ask for all my info. and of course my debit info. for the credit check. Told them it sounded nice but I'd have to get back with them. It would be great if they were a legitimate company.


----------



## Guest

Just had them Contact me and left a message the other day.
Same Guy Michael ...... I had my doubts about this. Glad I came across this Forum I'll have to say .. Shame, that the trades are just not what they used to be and that there is so much of this going on in general..


----------



## Guest

thanks to everyone for your valuable input. this company has sent me several emails, and sounded like a scam, I just googled them and found this site with all my answers. I do admit, they sounded very convincing at first. I took my $99 and filled up my gas tank and spent the rest on me.


----------



## Guest

Hey guys,

All I can say about the service is that there guys did a really good job building out a few studios I have.

Hope it helps,
B


----------



## Guest

Well, I just got another call ( message ) from this guy "Michael" indicating about having some jobs that need to be filled in my neck of the woods. Same thing he mentioned several weeks back.
Fairly Persistent I'll have to say..


----------



## Guest

*Wow...received the same phone call?*

I received the same phone call this week, and was leary about the $99.00 background check fee. The possbility of several projects with the banks did sound good and I was hoping this company was legitimate. Can't find any information other than this blog. I don't think I will put up the $99.00, to me it's too much to lose trying to get a cleaning business established. Will try to seek other legitimate companies that may provide contracts.


----------



## Guest

Problem is as well, if you're getting paid through the Banks, or say through this Outfit, who knows when you'll receive Payment which can linger on for who know's how long.


----------



## Guest

I signed up and pass the background check..on 05/11/2012 now i'm waiting for work through email starting on 05/14/2012...i'll let you guys know how things work out.


----------



## HARRY304E

hlrsmith said:


> I signed up and pass the background check..on 05/11/2012 now i'm waiting for work through email starting on 05/14/2012...i'll let you guys know how things work out.


Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

*Thanks*

Great because I'll b waiting


----------



## Guest

Curious why and how they are coming at $99 for a background check. When I do background checks on my people the pricing ranges from $20 to $40 per. I don't recall seeing any background checks costing $99. Must be a highly detailed report, if legit.


----------



## Guest

I would say they are making some profit here. I've seen this as well in Rentals etc. where they do a Background/ Credit check etc. and it
can go up to almost $100.00


----------



## World LLC

scam scam scam! making all their money on you guys. i wonder if they even pay the $20 for the check or just keep the whole $99?

welcome to the forum to all the new guys! we also have a sister site that is brandy spanking new called http://www.preservationtalk.com where you guys might also want to join to talk about such issues as this one and all things PP related.


----------



## Guest

*Yep*

I'm sure they keep it all


----------



## Guest

*What A Scam!*

Just got word that TradeWorkersOnline is a major scam! One of my fellow employees just got ripped off and they ended up cleaning his account! He's pretty upset about it... :wallbash:


----------



## Guest

They've tried to reach me numerous times. Same recorded message.
I'm going to have to block the call basically..


----------



## Guest

*This Company has Not presented itself legitimate!!*

BE AWARE!!! Gave the company 99.00 4 months ago and no work only carpet insulation. NOT MY FIELD... This was told to them after the 3rd time they called me on the same home. Banks do not call but rarely and when you are called its not the right kind of work, I do move out cleaning and sanitizing for Property Management Companies and Business Commercial cleaning. I took my business card into B of A and am now cleaning there foreclosed properties. Listen do it yourself this TRADE WORKERS ONLINE is a complete SCAM and steeling form the Hard Working American people and the children that we here are trying to feed. Did not get my $ back yet.


----------



## HollandPPC

a1cleaningpros said:


> BE AWARE!!! Gave the company 99.00 4 months ago and no work only carpet insulation. NOT MY FIELD... This was told to them after the 3rd time they called me on the same home. Banks do not call but rarely and when you are called its not the right kind of work, I do move out cleaning and sanitizing for Property Management Companies and Business Commercial cleaning. I took my business card into B of A and am now cleaning there foreclosed properties. Listen do it yourself this TRADE WORKERS ONLINE is a complete SCAM and steeling form the Hard Working American people and the children that we here are trying to feed. Did not get my $ back yet.


I hope your cleaning skills are much gooder than your dad gum grammar and typing skills. Good lord.


----------



## Guest

What kind of an asshole criticizes someone's grammar on a contractor's website? How petty and insecure can you possibly be?


----------



## GTX63

Are you saying contractors by their nature are bad spellers? nline2long:


----------



## Guest

Tried them out about 9 months ago and they gave me some bogus story about how some banks needed my services but needed to verify I was legit with $99. All i got was some emails with potential leads that were not in my field. Stay away from them, scam.


----------



## Guest

Just heard on the 10 oclock news here in Pa. that this company is into some really shady stuff. A Veteran came back from Afghanistan last year and has been looking for work for almost a year. He gave this company his SSN and his debit card info for the background check. When he tried to get back in touch with the company, he ended up talking to the same person that initialy took his personal info, however this person denied ever talking to him. trade workers online also has an F for a Better Business Bureau rating here in Pa. I hope that the word gets out about this scumbag company!


----------



## Gypsos

GTX63 said:


> Are you saying contractors by their nature are bad spellers? nline2long:


I used to correct the grammer in invitations to bid from GCs, letters from architects and bids from my subs and send them back to mess with them. 

Most of them understood my warped sense of humor and would simpy do the same to me in return. 

Some of them got righteously pissed off about it. I told them if a stupid hillbilly drywall hanger could correct their grammer then maybe they should use the spellchecker in their computer and try not to look like an idiot.


----------



## Guest

*SCAM: BBB gave them an &quot;F&quot;*

The voicemail from them sounded like a scam or advertising "opportunity", but I called them back. Actually sounded legit, except for the part about someone from each individual bank setting the price for my trade? The lady said they guarantee 2-6 work orders a week for my trade. And after answering my questions stared right in asking legal name, etc. I stopped her and asked for info on the company. she did send me a link to their website. isn't it interesting there are no reviews, credentials, links to any validation organizations (i.e. BBB or any reference to any specific banks). The website looks like it was built in about an hour with a DIY web builder.

I started Googling them and first found this blog (thanks everyone). Then I found the BBB link to them and guess what? BBB grades them at "F". Check it out yourself:

http://www.bbb.org/houston/business.../trade-workers-online-in-houston-tx-90026212/ 

http://www.bbb.org/houston/business-reviews/referral-contractor/trade-workers-online-in-houston-tx-90026212/

Run away fast! I was actually considering the $99 risk.


----------



## BPWY

Gypsos said:


> I used to correct the grammer in invitations to bid from GCs, letters from architects and bids from my subs and send them back to mess with them.
> 
> Most of them understood my warped sense of humor and would simpy do the same to me in return.
> 
> Some of them got righteously pissed off about it. I told them if a stupid hillbilly drywall hanger could correct their grammer then maybe they should use the spellchecker in their computer and try not to look like an idiot.






The guys that are coming unhinged like djhandy did are the ones that do not care about spelling and are left wondering why they get very few bids they turn in.

If you can't spell properly commercial companies are going to think you do not know what you are doing. Its one thing to miss a word maybe two in the bid, but when the entire thing looks like a second grader wrote it............ they will throw yours in the round file and move onto the next one. 

Djhandy would be wise to realize this instead of being what he claimed Holland is.


----------



## HollandPPC

BPWY said:


> The guys that are coming unhinged like djhandy did are the ones that do not care about spelling and are left wondering why they get very few bids they turn in.
> 
> If you can't spell properly commercial companies are going to think you do not know what you are doing. Its one thing to miss a word maybe two in the bid, but when the entire thing looks like a second grader wrote it............ they will throw yours in the round file and move onto the next one.
> 
> Djhandy would be wise to realize this instead of being what he claimed Holland is.


I have been called much worser. Ain't gonna be the first time and sure ain't gonna be the last. Gosh darn angry people's.


----------



## Guest

*scammers*

they've become as bad as flies in the spring...they are just making 80$ on a 20$ background check...thats assuming they even do that. Dont waste your time


----------



## Guest

*Ripoff*

I paid my $99 and so far its been 2 months of nothing.
Its a GIGANTIC RIPOFF. 
STAY AWAY. 
IF THEY CONTACT YOU RUN AWAY AS FAST AS YOU CAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

*tradeworkers online*

There should be a class action lawsuit against these guys - I've told them 4 times to take my name off the list and they do not and the girls are rude & hang up on you. I get 6 calls a week at LEAST from them.


----------



## Guest

*tradeworkers online*

Unfortunately these people are like cockroaches...flip on the lights and they are gone. Run them out of business and they just reappear as another company doing the same thing. From all you guys on here that have been scammer, I'd say they have a pretty successful business model. I went through the same repated calls from a company called Contractors Pipeline..I finally went off on the guy. "You cant tell me you have plenty of work when I run with all the biggest dogs in So Cal and know for a fact they are all hurting....so to put it bluntly..you are all bull****"


----------



## Guest

*tradeworkersonline*

i have gotten hook by these guys and send money 2 hrs after i got home i look them up and found alot of complains . i call them to stop there service and they said they would send my money back but a week later nothing the leads they send out are more than likey made by them because you don't get answers back from any of them. and none are from banks like they say. well hope this helps someone. good luck


----------



## Sir Mixalot

They must be trolling ContractorTalk. Because they just started calling me.  
Ps. If TW is reading this---> STOP CALLING ME!


----------



## Guest

*Total Scam*

Spoke to you over the phone and all the information you'll need is actually on our website. Our website is:
www.tradeworkersonline.com 
The information needed for the background check is as follows:
Name
Address
Phone
Email
Last 4 Digits of SS#
D.O.B
and the one time payment of $99 which can be paid with either debit or credit
You can also reach me at: (888) 689-9971 Ext: 7008 
I look forward to working with you. Thank you so much.
~ Brooklyn Cooper 

This is the letter- there is no real business here- its a scam. If AnYBODY actually gets work- post it. They will NOT verify any information RE: bank contact info- used contractors, last names of officers, business address, they will ONLY take online payments to avoid using the Mail system- a federal offense for scams. The "sales" message is a "michael"- it is prerecorded and comes from at least 3 area codes- Personell receiving calls- Rachael, Cathy, Brooklyn and the "owner" Lisa. BBB rated an "F"


----------



## Guest

briknstone said:


> Spoke to you over the phone and all the information you'll need is actually on our website. Our website is:
> www.tradeworkersonline.com
> The information needed for the background check is as follows:
> Name
> Address
> Phone
> Email
> Last 4 Digits of SS#
> D.O.B
> and the one time payment of $99 which can be paid with either debit or credit
> You can also reach me at: (888) 689-9971 Ext: 7008
> I look forward to working with you. Thank you so much.
> ~ Brooklyn Cooper
> 
> This is the letter- there is no real business here- its a scam. If AnYBODY actually gets work- post it. They will NOT verify any information RE: bank contact info- used contractors, last names of officers, business address, they will ONLY take online payments to avoid using the Mail system- a federal offense for scams. The "sales" message is a "michael"- it is prerecorded and comes from at least 3 area codes- Personell receiving calls- Rachael, Cathy, Brooklyn and the "owner" Lisa. BBB rated an "F"


If they were legit they would need your whole SS# to do a real background check. What good is the last four, that only works with the cable company or somewhere where they already have the rest of the number on file.


----------



## Guest

I just got off the phone with trade workers, and it seemed like a scam. I'm glad I found this forum. If it seems too good to be true it probably is. Since I have advertising I'm constantly getting "scam" calls.


----------



## Guest

*Trade workers .*



HARRY304E said:


> Good luck.:thumbsup:


Ya they got me two years ago .Pass the back ground Never got anything .Started calling to fine out what was going and got one hell of a run around .I never seen one job come though but they got my $99.00 .I started calling around to fine out anyone ask for money up front for a back ground check is a scam was what I was told


----------



## Guest

These people called my office and the story seems to be consistent on how they sell the service. They got their $99 and sent a so called background check confirmation. I have responded to every lead they have sent us. Strangely enough it is for what would appear to be home owners. Nothing ever comes out of it. In some cases the email addresses are bogus and the only response you will get is a mailer daemon response for an undeliverable address. When you try to call the office back and talk to your sales person, they are never available. I contacted several of the banks that we do business with. None of them have heard about this service (Trade Workers Online).


----------

